# Who has a HB Biscayne with a Yamaha F70? Which prop?



## afernandez (Aug 28, 2013)

I have a 2005 biscayne with a F70. I just installed the power tech 15 pitch pitch SCD4 (4 blade was recommended as i have a jackplate) without much change in my numbers. The skiff came with a 14 pitch and I was getting 5800-5900 wot maxing at around 34.5 mph. Pretty much the same numbers with the power tech. 

A guide i know with the same biscayne/F70 just tried the same prop in the 3 blade and had similar results. The strange thing is that a friend of mine with a HB guide/F70 runs the same SCD 3 blade and is getting 38-39mph. 

Can someone give me some insight? Get more cup to the powertech prop? what prop do you have on your biscayne/f70? Thanks


----------



## reallyshallow (May 19, 2010)

SCD is stern lift prop, for flat bottom skiffs. That’s why your buddy with the Guide got better speed, the Guide has a flat bottom. You need a bow lift prop like the NRS3, I would start with a 15 pitch. I have the 15 and 16” NRS3. On my 17V the 15” was the ticket, I also have a jackplate.


----------



## afernandez (Aug 28, 2013)

reallyshallow said:


> SCD is stern lift prop, for flat bottom skiffs. That’s why your buddy with the Guide got better speed, the Guide has a flat bottom. You need a bow lift prop like the NRS3, I would start with a 15 pitch. I have the 15 and 16” NRS3. On my 17V the 15” was the ticket, I also have a jackplate.


Cool thanks for the info, I will look into that. That makes sense. I did know that the SCD is a stern lift prop, but I was going off of what a hells bay rep advised as well as a prop shop which is why I’m surprised I didn’t get any improvement in my numbers


----------



## reallyshallow (May 19, 2010)

afernandez said:


> Cool thanks for the info, I will look into that. That makes sense. I did know that the SCD is a stern lift prop, but I was going off of what a hells bay rep advised as well as a prop shop which is why I’m surprised I didn’t get any improvement in my numbers


If you’re in Miami let me know, you can try one of them.


----------

